# Taylor Is Not Overweight



## RocketsInFlight (Jul 14, 2002)

http://www.groovehouse.org/ccnetstuff/summerleagues/SPL20020001.JPG

He doesn't look fat at all. Those reports of him being over 300lbs were false. He was about 20lbs overweight or so and the reports drastically exaggerated it. I think he looks good and ready for training camp. I hope his torn Achilles' tendon is healed completely.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I just hope he doesn't complain about minutes, as he will not get near as many as 2 years ago....if i were the coach I'd give him about 30 mpg.


----------



## RocketsInFlight (Jul 14, 2002)

I don't know if there will even be 30 minutes available. We have Cato and Ming at center and they both need at least 20 minutes. We have Taylor, Thomas, and Griffin at power forward and they all need at least 25 mins. Then we have Rice and Nachbar at SF and they both need 20 mins. Guess what? That's 155 minutes but there's only 144 minutes available at C, PF, and SF. Unless we move a PF or SF out of the rotation or trade someone, we have a problem. Albeit a good problem. Having too much depth.


----------

